# Sengoku Youko



## Cochise (Aug 14, 2009)

​
*Genres:* _Action, Fantasy, Historical, Shounen, Supernatural _

*Author/Artist:* _Mizkami Satoshi _

*Summary:* 
_"Stop your evil deeds and take the right path!" That is the creed of Youko Tama and her younger step brother, Jinka Sendou. The two demon siblings travel the country to stop the deeds of all evil doers, along with a scaredy cat swordsman they picked up along the way, Hyoudou Shinsuke. Their travels lie with many twists and turns, as well as wacky characters they'll meet along the way._

*Download:* _Link_


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 14, 2009)

Any other details ?


Theres also a show called Sengoku Basara, any conection ?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah is this related to Sengoku Basara or just the Sengoku period in general?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 14, 2009)

How long does it run and anything particulary anoying about it nonetheless ?


----------



## Cochise (Aug 14, 2009)

Part of the reason on the lack of summary is that this is an extremely new manga from what I can tell. I read chapter 1 a few days back and chapter 2 was just released a few hours ago, I have not read it.

Nothing annoying, it looks solid from chapter 1. It is quite funny actually, and not to give away to many spoilers, but in one instance the female lead started a preaching/soapbox Naruto moment. I was like, 'Oh shit, not another Naruto', and then the guys she was talking to totally ignored and dismissed her.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2009)

Sounds pretty funny, but I want another Naruto


----------



## Cochise (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank god I know your not serious. 

I read chapter 2, it is good. Dare I say, excellent. The characters mix together well and are interesting. Cool beans.


----------



## Highgoober (Aug 21, 2009)

First page.

This looks kind of cool, I'll probably pick it up


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Aug 10, 2010)

This thread might be dead, but the manga isn't. 32 chapters are out.
manga fox


----------



## Blinky (Aug 10, 2010)

Bah I've been meaning to pick it up . Maybe after LatBH finishes .


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 10, 2010)

MOUNTAIN KICKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!! 


TO A CASTLE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 10, 2010)

It looks like it is almost done as well.  Gotta say the mangaka does very good work without it being run into the ground.  The lack of extensions is ace.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 10, 2010)

Holy smokes, necro'd.

I'll pick it back up, the art really impressed me when this first got scanned. Unfortunately my hectic schedule has prevented me from following developments of the series. That and I thought it got dropped.


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Jan 27, 2011)

Chapter 33


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 27, 2011)

a good chapter


----------



## Moon (Jan 27, 2011)

Very glad to see this back, not as good as LaBH but I still like the mangaka's style and happy to read his stuff. 

Coming to a strong conclusion to this arc with quite a touch of added humor. If Jinka is already nearing his maximum power possible I wonder how they'll deal with the next arc. Assuming that we get another arc from those hooded things that walked between Jinka and Douren in Ch. 30.


----------



## Unknown (Jan 28, 2011)

Chapter 34 and 35 are out, the end of the first part of the manga:
Heres a link.
Heres a link.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 28, 2011)

That was a surprising ending to a well played story. Can't wait til the second part.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 28, 2011)

Good stuff. Wonder who those cloaked guys are.


----------



## Moon (Jan 28, 2011)

Oooh those were good. Interesting to see such a jump in power going into the second arc. Wonder how long the break between Part 1 and Part 2 is if there is any. Both in series time skip and real world break time. 

Mangaka sure loves dramatic kisses in the sky as closure to story lines.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome end to part one. Hopefully that part 2 is just as epic.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 30, 2011)

That was expected yet totally unexpected. Not bad


----------



## Blinky (Jan 30, 2011)

So the story is going to be centered around the thousand yokai kid for now ? Meh.


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 29, 2012)

Chapter 37 is finally out,.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 29, 2012)

I wonder where the artist intends to take us with this...


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm guessing the cloaked guys have something to do with the crazed youkai.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 3, 2012)

NEW CHAPTER!
Ch.140
Looks like Zanzou is back :3.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 4, 2012)

Also I wonder what exactly their plan is? I mean it's clear it has something to do with Senya but what exactly. Could his father be back in the story or again or something? But yeah, awesome fucking chapter.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 28, 2013)

Up to chapter 46, this manga's story quality is superb. 

Ch.65


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 11, 2013)

Chapters 47 and 48 are now up!


----------



## Moon (Feb 11, 2013)

Absolutely loved Chapter 48. Don't think I've ever seen a 4-5 page spread.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 13, 2013)

;_;
Showing Shakuyaku again during Shoguns death scene was too cruel...


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 1, 2013)

Chapter 52
Ch.4
Great chapter. Laughed my ass off at this page.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 3, 2013)

I wish they'd speed up translations so we can catch up to the raws.  I mean Kingdom is a weekly series but it gets 5 chapters put out a week.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 10, 2013)

Chapter 53
Ch.82

Interesting stuff. Looks like we are going into a Time Paradoxish plotline, and we have an 8 year timeskip. Also, since there has only been a week since they released the last chapter it seems like the scanlatinon group are trying to make more of an effort to catch up to the raws.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 1, 2013)

Sengoku Youko is up for MotM! Be sure to vote for it!


----------



## Mizura (Aug 27, 2013)

Chapter was awesome! And best training sequence I've seen for a while (short! lol). I'm definitely voting for this now for the next MotM.

lol@the demons calling Senya a loser for That reason.


----------



## Moon (Aug 27, 2013)

I really do love this series, perhaps my favorite one currently running. Really hope they start catching up on the raws soon. Time skip and training arc were done great, Tsukiko and Senya are just too damn cute. Particularly glad to see her becoming a badass though Mizukami always seems to do his girl characters justice. 

All kinds of hyped for next chapter, the lightning typhoon looks great.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 27, 2013)

Raidou is so old now.  

How far are the raws exactly?


----------



## rajin (Oct 1, 2013)

*Sengoku Youko 69 Raw*

*actually*


----------



## Imagine (Nov 8, 2013)

follow the Quincy's movements


----------



## Ramius (Nov 8, 2013)

Jesus, are the translations behind..

Pretty good chapter nevertheless. I'm so glad Mizukami's manga have some really good pacing, unlike you know what


----------



## Imagine (Nov 8, 2013)

Jinka. 

It's been so long.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 15, 2013)

1


----------



## Stannis (Nov 15, 2013)

[sp][/sp]

10/10 perfect battle plan.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 15, 2013)

It's all about getting to grab dem boobs.

And dat ass.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 15, 2013)

It's about fucking time. I missed this series.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 26, 2013)

Chapter 57
Link removed


----------



## Folka (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Imagine (May 19, 2014)

Link removed


----------



## Stannis (May 20, 2014)

so she was the one holding yazen all this time and dangaishuu  got a new leader. interesting

poor taizan. hilarious chapter


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 24, 2014)

Haha I'm going to visit my father's family for the first time in 10+ years.  What a fitting chapter.
Silver Spoon Chapter 103


----------



## Imagine (Jul 31, 2014)

Link removed


----------



## Imagine (Aug 22, 2014)

proceeds to recruit him as Vice-Director


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 29, 2014)

Ch.149

This made me laugh pretty hard


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 3, 2015)

Been a while since this has been bumped, but shit is about to hit the fan in the latest chapters.

Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shakugan is back and seems to be being manipulated with some sort of mind control. Horrible choice by the Tribe of the Void since they are using Shinsuke's girlfriend as a pawn. For those who may not remember, when Shinsuke gets pissed off he gets REALLY pissed off. It's like poking the shit out of a wasp nest and expecting not to get stung. Whichever member of the void decided to use Shakugan is a dead man.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 3, 2015)

The world really hates Shinsuke huh


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 3, 2015)

Poor guy just can't catch a break.


----------



## Pliskin (Jun 3, 2015)

I did not get the scene with his rapface. The dialogue and zoom seem to imply he was not himself at that moment. Was he possesed? Seemed oddly out of character and deliberately so.


----------



## Ramius (Jun 3, 2015)

Chapter looks interesting. I'm guessing the manga will end pretty soon-ish. I wish the translations were faster, they are like 20 chaps behind


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 3, 2015)

Pliskin said:


> I did not get the scene with his rapface. The dialogue and zoom seem to imply he was not himself at that moment. Was he possesed? Seemed oddly out of character and deliberately so.



Not likely IMO. He's shown those types of faces before when he was depressed or angry. It looked like was probably thinking about the past and about Shakugan since he was on his way to visit her "grave".


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 9, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 









damn

DAMN


----------



## Pliskin (Mar 9, 2016)

Damn that panel. 
Now that spirt circle is almost over I kinda feel the urge to do a bit of comparative reading of this, S C and Lucifer.

they are seemingly all very different but have a lot of common plot elements (future-present time loops, genius being the opposite of happiness, villains that are motivated by boredom and very tastefully underplayed genocide for one)


----------



## Stannis (Mar 10, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



based


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 17, 2016)

The raw chapters are at chapter 97 so far and shit gets so fucking real


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2016)

Just caught up with this after the thread got bumped


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 20, 2016)

That moment when I felt facial hairs growing while reading dougen's fight.. 

 

And... And...

Shinuske is my favorite from this series for a reason


----------



## Zaru (Apr 23, 2016)

Lots of chapters being released, next week we should get another batch

*Spoiler*: _Hot damn_


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 23, 2016)

Yeah I read it earlier 

*Spoiler*: _Senya going ham_ 








was dank


----------



## Zaru (Apr 23, 2016)

Banshouou's design is so good
As simple as it is


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 23, 2016)

yeah the author is good at that, same as for the end of Lucifer and for Jinka at the end of part 1.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm also catching up on Spirit Circle now

This author writes some good shit


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 23, 2016)

Oh I never read that. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 23, 2016)

YES, More chapters, more awesomeness

i hope we will catch up with the raw chapters soon


----------



## Zaru (Apr 23, 2016)

ogreigniz said:


> YES, More chapters, more awesomeness
> 
> i hope we will catch up with the raw chapters soon


But then you'll just have to wait even longer for new raw chapters 

They said they're aiming to release a few chapters per week. Let's see if they can keep it up


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 23, 2016)

Zaru said:


> But then you'll just have to wait even longer for new raw chapters
> 
> They said they're aiming to release a few chapters per week. Let's see if they can keep it up



You can always re read the series in the scenario of waiting for new raw chapters 

And time will fly fast


----------



## Zaru (Apr 23, 2016)

I can't go back to those easygoing early chapters where the original group walks around

Not after that page where Youko remembers the good times

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 23, 2016)

Pre-Timeskip >>>> Post-Timeskip 

Re reading the pre-timeskip chapters aren't boring


----------



## Stannis (Apr 27, 2016)

daaaaamn son just read the last 10 chapters

shinuske saving everyone and leading the demon army
my man douren finally realizing his dream and concluding the long time rivalry with jinun
anti-spiral banshououou 
and finally passing the tiger and dragon to seneya

why is it so good


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 27, 2016)

Part 1 > Part 2, though, the current arc of Part 2 is actually good


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 28, 2016)

Let's say our favorite characters from the series:


Douren

Jinun/Nadare

Banshouou

Shinsuke

Mountain God

Mudo

Jinka

Yazen

Taizan

Senya

Tsukiko


----------



## Stannis (Apr 28, 2016)

shinsuke 
douren
the rest


----------



## ogreigniz (May 1, 2016)

Chapters 86-89 are translated 


Such quality


----------



## Zaru (May 1, 2016)

They... they talked it out?


----------



## Stannis (May 1, 2016)

like civilized people should do


----------



## Spirit King (May 14, 2016)

Holy shit at this final battle, when two page spreads are no longer enough


----------



## ogreigniz (May 21, 2016)

Chapters 97-99 are translated and the series has now ended :manlytears


I will rate Sengoku Youko an 8,5/10, easily


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 22, 2016)

A great end to a great series. Mizukami Satoshi really does know how to write an amazing story. I don't think he has written a single manga that I have disliked. I'd say that it's a solid 9.5/10. His works really deserve more recognition and should be animated. Now that all of his manga have been confirmed to all take place in the same multi-verse, I kind of wonder if his next work will be some kind of crossover.


----------



## Pliskin (May 22, 2016)

Weaker series than circle or hammer (still a good read), but the ending made me teary eyed. Nicely done.


----------

